# Problemer med Æ,Ø og Å i emacs efter skift til UTF-8

## schiotz

Hej!

Jeg har brugt Gentoo noget tid med iso-latin-1 karaktersæt, men har lige skiftet til UTF-8 ved at følge guiden http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml .  Nu har jeg problemer med danske bogstaver i Emacs (det virkede fint).  Der sker intet i Emacs når jeg trykker på Æ, Ø og Å.

Er der nogen, der ved, hvad man skal gøre for at gøre Emacs UTF-8 aware?  Jeg ser med C-h l at Emacs slet ikke modtager events.  Når jeg starter Emacs får jeg meddelelsen

Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

Med venlig hilsen

Jakob

----------

## schiotz

OK, jeg fik løst problemet.  Det gik ikke at have LC_ALL og LANG sat til en_DK.utf8, de skal sættes til da_DK.utf8

/Jakob

----------

